
Ask HN: I can't read effectively anymore, how to fix this? - non-entity
I&#x27;m not sure how to explain it, but when I sit down to read a peice of text, my eyes see texr, my brain parses text, but that&#x27;s about it. Its like my brain is &quot;out of foucs&quot;.Often times I have to run over a single sentence several times before I&#x27;m able to extract any meaning of it. On to0 of that I cant seem to fully read anything whether it be an article on the internet (which usually gets roughly skimmed and closed) or a book (which I&#x27;ll skip through beefily and close)<p>When I was a kid &#x2F; teenager, on the other hand, I could read anything fictions or non-fiction, technical or scientific cover to cover if I wanted, and even maybe get somethingout of it.
======
rendx
Take notes, generally write a lot e.g. by copying paragraphs or, even better,
try to summarize the key point of a paragraph or page into a sentence or two.
Use markers. Reading aloud as suggested by FroshKiller is perfect. Do
crossword puzzles. And don't use regular screens for longer reading (paper is
still best, e-ink kind of ok).

Read a lot (and writing!) even if "nothing sticks". It sure will feel
frustrating, but don't worry, it will improve again over time "simply" with
practice. Don't feel abnormal, all this is quite ordinary as you grow up and
more and more "stuff to think about" accumulates. It takes practice to get to
a brain-relaxed state again. Mindfulness, meditation etc of course can help a
lot too.

------
jasonid
Sounds like you may need glasses.

I sometimes won't be able to write, not because I have nothing to say, but I
associate writing with pain (I have bilateral tendinitis).

Similarly, you may have eyestrain but not be conscious of it.

------
FroshKiller
You can improve comprehension by reading aloud.

